# FORD vs. CHEVY



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ford or Chevy*​
Ford3339.76%Chevy5060.24%


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

speak your mind let me know what you think, FORD or CHEVY

-and please fellas' i don't care 'bout your sedans or fancy suvs

- i want to hear what ya' have to say when it comes to trucks.

- dodge an toyota fans just stay out of this please :strapped:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

powerstrokeboy1 said:


> - dodge an toyota fans just stay out of this please :strapped:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Why don't you want the grocery haulers to weigh in on this discussion????

oke:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

"Quit strokin and start Cummin" Cummins all the way!!!!

O ya, I'm sposed to stay out :-? You afraid a real truck will show you up?! :wink:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

powerstrokeboy1 said:


> speak your mind let me know what you think, FORD or CHEVY
> 
> -and please fellas' i don't care 'bout your sedans or fancy suvs
> 
> ...


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Quick somebody pull that Ford out of the water before it gets stuck.. To late.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Toyota, oh wait that's not an option, then ford i guess


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

gee, I wish i had one of those two rigs pictured. They would be great for my daily commute to class and putting thousands of miles on scouting!

My answer- they both break just the same.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I hear the 2010 Fords have hand warmers on there bumpers? That will be nice!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Silverado 1500 HD


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would never own one again!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Love the handwarmer thing! They got two out at the ranch and they are GUTLESS, not bad once you get going, but getting there sucks!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ford kicks *** :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The 2010 Fords look pretty nice. How long is it now they have been the #1 selling pickup...like 50 years?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I hear the 2010 Fords have hand warmers on there bumpers? That will be nice!


They have had them in the tailgates of the F150's for about 15 years now.



huntin1


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i think they should make heated steering wheels


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Boys, have we not had this discussion before? As a born and raised Ford guy I have to throw my support towards them. However, let's admit it...they're pretty much the same and have similar problems. Besides, the only reason to have heated bumpers is for the Chevy owners to sit on their hands after a Ford stops to help them. My dream pickup would be a Cummins diesel with an Allison transmission in a Ford 3/4 ton frame and body. Unstoppable. Anyhow...here's my recent purchase. Love at first sight.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

bjertness07 said:


> My dream pickup would be a Cummins diesel with an Allison transmission in a Ford 3/4 ton frame and body.


Yessir,, you got that right. Dodge is getting there, with their new brand name Sterlings, they have the 6.7L Cummins Turbo Diesel with the Allison Transmission, put that in a ford F350 body and your set.


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

:bs: :lol: :lol: :lol: YOUR REALLY FUNNY, how bout we take this to the pm's
ill school all your @#$%* when it comes to this @#%$!!!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

drjongy said:


> The 2010 Fords look pretty nice. How long is it now they have been the #1 selling pickup...like 50 years?


I think that's because they break up Ford, Chevy, and GM. In reality Chevy and GM are the same. If you combine the two they sell more than Ford. I just hope they are both still around next year.


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

woodpecker said:


> powerstrokeboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > - dodge an toyota fans just stay out of this please :strapped:
> ...


maybe you were just misunderstanding my tone, you guys really shouldn't have gone here.
- i warned u fellas 
- i want everyone who wrote on this blog in favor of dodge or chevy to send me a pm, cause all im hearing is a bunch of idiots that don't know what their talkin about.

- besides you cummins fellas made some pretty weak trucks back before the 90's just cause you guys had a few good years of realiable trucks dosent mean your *still* the best when it comes to diesel







cummins this boys!!!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

powerstrokeboy1 said:


> - besides you cummins fellas made some pretty weak trucks back before the 90's just cause you guys had a few good years of realiable trucks dosent mean your *still* the best when it comes to diesel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You honestly believe that those 7.3Ls were badass? The 24V Cummins in the 90's models could drag them all over the place. If I wanted to I could get a mess of pictures of dodges just like that, chevys to. And ford definataley isn't top dog in Diesels nowadays. We got two F350s with the 6.0 out out our ranch, and they can't touch our Cummins. Ford just takes a puny little engine and turbos the [email protected] out of it to give a false impression of horsepower, while Cummins has the power right out of the gate. The turbo dosen't engage on the Cummins until 2000RPM, and they still out accelerate and have more tourqe and power beforee the turbo kicks in than the Ford. Still think I don't know what I'm talkin bout buddy.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

powerstrokeboy1 said:


> maybe you were just misunderstanding my tone, you guys really shouldn't have gone here.
> - i warned u fellas
> - i want everyone who wrote on this blog in favor of dodge or chevy to send me a pm, cause all im hearing is a bunch of idiots that don't know what their talkin about.
> 
> - besides you cummins fellas made some pretty weak trucks back before the 90's just cause you guys had a few good years of realiable trucks dosent mean your *still* the best when it comes to diesel


I think you are correct, there has been a misunderstanding. When I first saw this I figured you want to have a little fun with it.

Now I'm thinking:










There really isn't any "best" it amounts to personal preference, they all have their problems, their lemons. They all break down.

You like Ford, fine, big deal.

I like Chevy, so what.

Your Ford gets you where you want to go, my Chevy gets me where I want to go.

Either one of them can break down.

I think you need to find a Ford owners forum, then you'll be happy.

Have a beer and lighten up.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't believe people get so serious about this stuff. I remember when I was still working my boss didn't talk to me for two weeks because I bought a GMC. Like huntin1 said lighten up.

For a little humor I'll tell you a true story.

About 15 years ago huntin1 and I were out just driving around looking for a coyote or two. We came upon this new Ford pickup which didn't even have a license plate yet. He was buried in deep snow. We drove in behind to give him a pull and he blew his stack. Now what are you two dumb ***** going to do he said. We said we thought you might rather have a pull than shovel snow for an hour. He said all you guys did we get in my way so I can't get out. We asked him what he meant. He said GMC don't have four wheel drive in reverse how do you think your going to get out of here. We asked where he heard that. He said the Ford dealer told him that. We pulled him out, but thinking about his attitude we wished later that we would have let him shovel.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

plainsman you should have left that guy. What a jerk!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

powerstrokeboy1 said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > powerstrokeboy1 said:
> ...


You are a fool. Not because you like fords, but because you come on an internet hunting forum trying to argue about pickups like it matters.

BTW- PS's have been at the bottom of the barrel since the 7.3s and even they weren't all that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Who cares.....whichever one you get the best deal on.$$$$$$$ always decides this question.

One of the options should be......whichever is the best deal.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I can't believe people get so serious about this stuff. I remember when I was still working my boss didn't talk to me for two weeks because I bought a GMC. Like huntin1 said lighten up.
> 
> For a little humor I'll tell you a true story.
> 
> About 15 years ago huntin1 and I were out just driving around looking for a coyote or two. We came upon this new Ford pickup which didn't even have a license plate yet. He was buried in deep snow. We drove in behind to give him a pull and he blew his stack. Now what are you two dumb a$$es going to do he said. We said we thought you might rather have a pull than shovel snow for an hour. He said all you guys did we get in my way so I can't get out. We asked him what he meant. He said GMC don't have four wheel drive in reverse how do you think your going to get out of here. We asked where he heard that. He said the Ford dealer told him that. We pulled him out, but thinking about his attitude we wished later that we would have let him shovel.


And we pulled him out in reverse, but I can't remember if we were in my GMC or yours. I think the guy was just ****** that a GMC 4X4 went where his shiny new Ford couldn't and then pulled him out on top of it. 

huntin1


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Around here the saying is that Chevy makea a nice car............


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

I've got to agree with the guys saying to loosen up. This topic must have been made with the intention of getting deep into it with someone. What's the fun in that? It just turns hostile. My friend and I always go back and forth about Ford and Chevy, but that's all it is...all in jest. Like I mentioned in my previous post: They're almost all the same when you look at it and they all have their similar problems. Who cares? It's a piece of metal and plastic that functions to get you somewhere...it's just amazing that men have got them to function as well as they have.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I was gonna stay outta this poll but I lost respect for this tool so I'll post what I'd like to see if I wasnt going to buy a Super Duty

Concept of course. Minus the cheesy grill guard


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1, remember when we went to Colorado elk hunting and hit that real bad road? We decided that it wasn't worth getting stuck to go in another half mile. Besides the best campsite within ten miles was right by that bad stretch of trail. Big mistake. All we could hear was gunning engines from stuck vehicles all night. Then when they couldn't get out guess who they would come to. Three in the morning and some idiot outside the tent wanting a pull. My truck only had 500 miles on it before we left for Colorado. I wasn't going to tear it to peaces in one night. I'm talking 15 to 20 vehicles in a single night. Then the outfitter was angry because we were in "his" campsite.  It was his opinion that we were irresponsible coming two days early and scouting.

It would have been hard seeing any pattern to what vehicles were getting stuck, because they all were. We didn't see anything magic that night.

Since this thread has turned sour I don't feel bad about hijacking it. Anyone want to turn it into dumbest stuck driver that you have witnessed? You can even fess up if you would like to. :lol:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

May as well


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have so many stuck driver stories it isn't even funny!

Just two weekends ago.. Was down checking on the deer and messing around in the area I bowhunt. Found one of the cows STUCK in the ditch. Long story short farmer comes we help him get it hooked up to his F350, he tries to pull her out, gets stuck when at the end of the chain, I have to pull him back so he doesn't strangle her. DO that, then pull her out with the CUmmins. I back down the road to turn back around. He does the same, gets stuck, I pull him out once again. He then backs into the ditch trying to make it into the field... I pull him out a third time! By the end of it, he goes damn how much you wanna sell that truck for?

Or the last blizzard in FGO, Fed Ex semi stuck on 12th ave bridge blocking traffic, he had a double trailer on... I pull up ask if he is loaded, he says yes. I go well I will try.. Hook up snapped him about 20 times getting him going alittle further each time. We made it. I got a nice check! Try that with a ford! :lol:

I have a few pictures of my old Fords stuck, but I don't wanna make anyone cry! 8)


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

powerstrokeboy1 said:


> :bs: :lol: :lol: :lol: YOUR REALLY FUNNY, how bout we take this to the pm's
> ill school all your @#$%* when it comes to this @#%$!!!!!!!


Typical ford boy...overcompensating.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

cavedude said:


> I was gonna stay outta this poll but I lost respect for this tool so I'll post what I'd like to see if I wasnt going to buy a Super Duty
> 
> Concept of course. Minus the cheesy grill guard


That thing looks pretty sweet though!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

cavedude said:


> I was gonna stay outta this poll but I lost respect for this tool so I'll post what I'd like to see if I wasnt going to buy a Super Duty
> 
> Concept of course. Minus the cheesy grill guard


Are we talking trucks or sport cars. I don't want a pretty truck. Just going to get all dirty and scratched in the bush anyway. Pulling capabilities, mileage, etc.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No cool "stuck truck" stories (got a couple involving breaking through the ice though).

Got LOTS of stuck car stories.

Ripping a hole in the gas tank going down a prairie trail, that was fun.

My all-time favorite though......

We were goose hunting in a buddies car, I think it was a mid-70's grand marquis. Anyway, we drove out to the field, loaded up the dekes, and got back on the prarie trail to head home. Bottomed her and ripped the exhaust brackets off so the muffler and most of the exhaust was dragging on the ground. We didnt want to listen to it draggin, or wreck it, and since we were 40 miles from home, needed to find somehow to tie it up. We went through the ENTIRE car, no rope, no twine, no wire, nothing! But, my buddy did have a box of lifestyle condoms in the glove box. So.....we opened a bunch up, tied em end to end, and tied the exhaust back up to the frame. Thinking we'd be lucky they didnt melt through in the first mile. Well, two weeks later they were still holding strong! Every time youd hit a big bump theyd stretch and the exhaust would hit the ground, but they held! :beer:

Moral of the story, use lifestyle rubbers, theys tough!


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

I own a GMC Pickup, a Ford Pickup, and a Jeep. I love my Ford and would pick it over any other pickup!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BBJ, It doesn't suprise me that the box was full! I mean how many chicks wanna loose it in a Grand Marquis! :lol:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

C'mon man, you didnt think about using your shoelaces?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

:rollin: 8) you never know


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

cavedude said:


> C'mon man, you didnt think about using your shoelaces?


Waders. No laces.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats the funniest thing I've every heard.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a Chevy/GMC guy myself! Never liked the feel or styling of the Fords and or other trucks.

Had a 97' Chevy 8" lift decked out...was predator hunting and blowin through snow drifts about 5ft high. Well after busting three or four that wre just powder the fun came to an end. Thought I'd really blow through the next one since it was only about 2-2.5' well I got about 3ft of air, a headache, and about 3 boxes of rifle shells thrown around the cab.

Then while walking back after a calling set my friend asks me..."you're pipes aren't angled down are they?"

I said "no, why"

"He says well then you broke them because they are hanging at a 90 degree right now."

That was a long weekend driving with pipes broke off half way back.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

CHEVY!!!!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

7.3, 350duals, Turbo charger supercharger, chip, custom afe aireflow, custom 5" pipes, king cap, fullbed, 4x4.
Thats my truck. it has been stuck once, and has pulled 13 chevys out this year. (09) lol. Yotes, dodge, and nissan Are going to take over the auto industry. Plain and simple. They are cheap, rag trucks. that dont cost ****. and break all the time meaning more repairs, more money. ford made the unstoppable 7.3 truck.....their rep is the main reason and gmc, are going under. Quality trucks, LAST.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

If I remember right, there are still alot of old dodges around still running strong. Yes, the old 7.3s last forever, they just don't got as much power as the Cummins, plain and simple, but they do last, which is a major plus, but so do the Cummins, 300K is nothing for one of them


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Call-em said:


> Quality trucks, LAST.


Yep you are right, they do.



> MEDFORD, Wis. (AP) - Frank Oresnik is on the verge of making history driving his old standby - the pickup he says is about to pass the 1 million mile mark.
> Oresnik took the *1991 Chevrolet Silverado* to the Oil Ex-Change Quick Lube in Medford on Thursday for what he expects will be its last oil change and tuneup before hitting the magic number.


http://www.usatoday.com/news/offbeat/20 ... ruck_N.htm

 

huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cavedude said:


> I was gonna stay outta this poll but I lost respect for this tool so I'll post what I'd like to see if I wasnt going to buy a Super Duty
> 
> Concept of course. Minus the cheesy grill guard


Finally!

Thanks for posting up a real picture of a dream truck.

The tricked out Toyota Tundras are THE pickups to have!

Ford can't touch this truck...

:thumb:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I drive an '07 Ford Escape Hybrid LE for my Momma Mobile--but as far as trucks go, my heart is with Chevy : D


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

My "grocery getter" serves both purporses. It does a pretty damn good job of being a truck. The clearance is all that really holds it back from being a true truck. It also makes grown men cry and wonder what could possibly be the matter w/ their brand new Corvette....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I wonder what happened to powerstrokeboy?

Guess maybe he found his Ford lovers forum. LOL

:lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> I wonder what happened to powerstrokeboy?
> 
> Guess maybe he found his Ford lovers forum. LOL
> 
> ...


He pmed and I told him one simple thing, lets hookem up and see who comes out on top. That was about a week ago and he hasn't responded yet, lol, maybe I scared him away. :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

varmit b gone said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what happened to powerstrokeboy?
> ...


Heck, I would even keep mine on the lowest setting! :lol:


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Love the Finley Motors Plates!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's where I work!



shooteminthelips said:


> Silverado 1500 HD


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> > huntin1 said:
> ...


I don't even have a chip and I could drag him around (duals help :wink: )


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I think it would be interesting to see who would win in a tug o war between your truck (p&y) and mine. You got the chip to your advantage while I got duals and a standard. That would be an awesome contest (friendly of course)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

varmit b gone said:


> I think it would be interesting to see who would win in a tug o war between your truck (p&y) and mine. You got the chip to your advantage while I got duals and a standard. That would be an awesome contest (friendly of course)


My meats help also! :lol:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, the automatic tranny is the only thing that would get you, but I honestly think yours would come out on top unless you started spinning them.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

my 7.3 takes a dodge diesel and drags it backwards. on pavement and dirt.
My buddy snapped his driveshaft, on asphlt. Trying to pull me.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sure it does with all that stuff on it. Whats it got for hp with all of those power adders?


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

At least when someone ask them what they drive they can hold there head up high and announce, "I drive a Cummings".

Ford has been the number one selling truck for many years.
Because you guys wont turn loose of the extra cash to buy the Chevy.
Even though you all know you get what you pay for.

I hear the new fords are coming out with a heated tail gate, so your hands don't get cold pushing it home.
They also give a free puppy with every truck. So you don't get lonely while you are walking home.

The latest poll shows that 97% of all fords ever sold are still on the road today. The other 3% made it home.

definition of FORD = f*#@+d on a real deal.

Lastly the 2010 model fords will have neither a seat or a steering wheel.
This is made specially for those of us that have lost our arses and have nowhere to turn.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

can hear every valve rattle on long extended trips, haha thats chevrolet for ya


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

coyote_buster said:


> can hear every valve rattle on long extended trips, haha thats chevrolet for ya


Constantly Having Every Vehichle Recalled Over Lousy Engineering Techniques (Cheverolet)

Fu#*!ed Over Rebuilt Dodge (FORD)
Fix or Repair Daily (ford)
Found On Road Dead (ford)
Follow Our Rusty Dogsled (FORD)
Fast Only Rolling Downhill (Ford, again)

and even though I'm a dodge guy here you go

Dear Old Dads Garage Experiment

Thank you Uncle Johns Bathroom Reader! :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Call-em said:


> 7.3, 350duals, Turbo charger supercharger, chip, custom afe aireflow, custom 5" pipes, king cap, fullbed, 4x4.
> Thats my truck. it has been stuck once, and has pulled 13 chevys out this year. (09) lol. Yotes, dodge, and nissan Are going to take over the auto industry. Plain and simple. They are cheap, rag trucks. that dont cost &$#*. and break all the time meaning more repairs, more money. ford made the unstoppable 7.3 truck.....their rep is the main reason and gmc, are going under. Quality trucks, LAST.


So you have a turbocharger and a supercharger on your car?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

DodgeLynn said:


> powerstrokeboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > :bs: :lol: :lol: :lol: YOUR REALLY FUNNY, how bout we take this to the pm's
> ...


Cheap Shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > powerstrokeboy1 said:
> ...


 :justanangel:

:beer:

:stirpot:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

No [email protected]$$ it is a super charged TURBO.
it has a charger Assist.

I'm spitting out 587 horspower(suppossed to be 650)And 789LB/FT torq but tested on dyno. And with all the same stuff on a dodge cummins, it would be about 617 Horspower. but the engine wont take this gear, it will tear it up. (I'm talking about same gear meant for dodge)

My truck is/was slow. compared to a dodge, i would get smoked in a race if it had the same stuff. bumber bumper pull....? Better pray that chain breaks before your truck breaks in half.
If dodge does what they say they are going to do with the new transmission, they will be an awsome truck. I love cummins. and cant stand the look of dodge. running or broke.

in a few months i'm adding a second turbo, 3k.00 upgrade adding another 122HP.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, I will agree with you on the trannys sucking on Dodges. We had 6th go out of our road truck on our way to Billings with out 40ft. trailer. That was at the 165,000 mark. I would love to put all that gear you got on your 7.3 on my Cummins just to see what she'll do. I bet it would be fun.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

You can put what i have on your truck for a little uner 6500.00 installed. 
Would be a smart/fast truck blowing a ton of smoke.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I am no expert. but i can't stand it when people bash/talk trucks without knowing anything. 
just because you have a truck that has driven 400000000000000 damn miles dont mean its a good truck.
a good truck is how it performs under load/work.
My truck is a toy, and a work truck. it hauls my excavator, tractor, bull dozer and even caught haulin chickens or dead geese.
a truck that hauls a decoy trailer for a livin can NOT BE CONSIDERED WORKED OR LOADED
My truck has around 39,000 miles hauling my Excavator wich weighs around 11,000 pounds plus trailor weight wich is around 4,200 pounds.
a typical decoy trailor 18ft long weights around 1500 pounds. plus your 1500 pounds of gear.
I haul that in my bed at times with fuel, fluids, and tool boxes. lol
But anyhow just venting, FARM BOY HERE


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Another thing, my 7.3 gets an average of 28mpg(TWENTY EIGHT!) on highway with all i have done to it.............................


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh yeah,.....

well my truck has the infinity wrap teflon coated multi directional super laser turbo driven posi-trac high speed super charged opti-plex jet propelled multi super ultimate turbo driven camshaft.

AND my dog can beat up your dog.

Get a life boys. :eyeroll:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Call-em said:


> Another thing, my 7.3 gets an average of 28mpg(TWENTY EIGHT!) on highway with all i have done to it.............................


I get that with my stock truck! But I am NOT bashing your truck, it sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

picture #2 is a Bad A** truck

The orange and black duelly is just plain AWESOME


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Call-em said:


> I am no expert. but i can't stand it when people bash/talk trucks without knowing anything.
> just because you have a truck that has driven 400000000000000 damn miles dont mean its a good truck.
> a good truck is how it performs under load/work.
> My truck is a toy, and a work truck. it hauls my excavator, tractor, bull dozer and even caught haulin chickens or dead geese.
> ...


I must have missed your DOT number! That $6500 you have in extras would be nothing compared to the fine! :beer:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

max fine for first time caught is 1000.00
What fine are you refering to? causing the global warming with clouds of smoke?
That is awsome dude that your truck gets that. but if you knew the 7.3's, they only get 13-15 stock. somtimes up to 17.
Thats what i was getting. average of 16.7 
Now it's between 22-28mpg.
That is better than alot of cars around here.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

If you are referring to DOT number for hauling. I have a CDL now. lol


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

FORD--------- F#cking Old Recycled Dodge


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

powerstrokeboy1 said:


> - dodge and toyota fans just stay out of this please :strapped:


Just a reminder for you second rate vehicle owners!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Like i said before. Cant stand it when people think they know a thing about trucks.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

FORD

FOREVER
OVER
RUNNING
DODGE


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

alright im back, had a long weekend pullin out chevy's and all. im sure yall understand. :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Call-em said:


> max fine for first time caught is 1000.00
> What fine are you refering to? causing the global warming with clouds of smoke?
> That is awsome dude that your truck gets that. but if you knew the 7.3's, they only get 13-15 stock. somtimes up to 17.
> Thats what i was getting. average of 16.7
> ...


Dang, thats a big jump on mileage. This is one of the few fords I WANT. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Call-em said:


> max fine for first time caught is 1000.00
> What fine are you refering to? causing the global warming with clouds of smoke?
> That is awsome dude that your truck gets that. but if you knew the 7.3's, they only get 13-15 stock. somtimes up to 17.
> Thats what i was getting. average of 16.7
> ...


Since you have your CDL, you know that you are way over weight then! :wink:

DOT# is to the truck, not you. If you are pulling over 10,000 LBS you need one. And with what you are talking you are WAY over. Enough for them to yank that CDL you worked so hard for!

But then again with all that power you could outrun them! :beer:

I don't like to call bs on people.. but what speeds you getting 28 MPG at? I find this really hard to believe as I know of a few trucks that are running alot more power then you, with more "Highway" gears and are sitting at stock height that can't touch that.

I find it really hard to believe at 80 MPH you are pulling 28..... 18?

I know a great way to solve it! Next time you are at cruising speeds pull out the camera phone scan the dash for MPH, then scan up to your MPG read out!

Then pm me! I will give ya my number! I then will vouch for ya!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

55mph 28mpg.
My truck is licensed to haul 26,000 pounds [email protected]
I'm licensed to haul 60 ton.
I'm totally legal.

I LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> powerstrokeboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > - dodge and toyota fans just stay out of this please :strapped:
> ...


How much wood could a wood chuck chuck PECKER!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Call-em said:


> No [email protected]$$ it is a super charged TURBO.
> it has a charger Assist.


Please explain how that works.

Is it like a centrifugal supercharger that has an exhaust side that starts to spool it at higher rpms?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Call-em said:


> 55mph 28mpg.
> My truck is licensed to haul 26,000 pounds [email protected]
> I'm licensed to haul 60 ton.
> I'm totally legal.
> ...


So you do have a DOT number? Man don't you hate the yearly audits?

I now can see how you can pull 28mpg there is a huge difference from 55 and 75


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

DodgeLynn said:


> How much wood could a wood chuck chuck PECKER!!!


I'll let you know in the bait pile!!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Did i say i get 28 doing 75mph?
if i did, i cant find it, and am sorry for the typo. NO. My truck only gets around 20 doing 80.

It is a charger assist, It helps spool up the turbo, with a air flow assistant. and has a wider out nozzel for extra horspower.

No i do not have a DOT# for my 350, chevy 6500 i do though.
North carolina its over 26001pounds you need a DOT Number and tags/comercial insurance.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm late on this conversation and I didn't read the whole thing so maybe this is repeated but did anyone see on youtube how they tested out the new chevy duramax? they hooked it up end to end with a ford and it pulled it pretty easy then they hooked it up to a dodge and it pulled it around like daddy pulling jonny on a sled. (they were hooked up end to end then both trucks hammered it)
They then raced the truck against a couple fast cars etc (can't remember what they were) and it blew them away. 
Now I don't know much about that type of truck but it was a impressive display.
I have driven two fords and two chevys and liked them all. In my experience the chevy rides a bit nicer and got better mileage. But my dad has a Ford and has pulled me out of two snow banks that I was stuck in with my chevy. He drove right in it and pulled me out. Trade off I guess.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

ok ok ok how this for a truck, It's a 69 gmc front clip and a 64 short box step side box, siting on a custom built frame, it's got tru 8.5" lift, sitting on 47"x20" michelin-x 24 plie tires with 5psi in them, dayna 70 rear with detroit locker, dayna 66 up front, 4.56 gear ratio. (the weak part hear)
new process 208 transfer case.(205 some day) 4-speed chevy manual trans. with grany low, now for the best part, it powered by a IZUZU 4bd2 (deasel) if you dont know, 185 horse 615# torque. you might laugh at all the horsepower in this but, it gets 38mpg all day long @65mph. and if your wondering if the (little) deasel can play with the big boys out there in the snow and mud, we had a lot of people calling us out on it, lets just say they stoped laughing at us when we were pulling them out. we tryed to get it stuck in two wheel drive, but could not acomplish that mission in mud, in the snow we did. put it in 4 and a way we went, just one more thing im a dodge fan and now dodge will touch this any way you look at it.

so lets here what you guys have to say bad about this truck :wink:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

My friend has a truck very close to that, same type of diesel engine, I towed him home on my flat deck last week. Truck couldnt handle the Carolina Fuzz sticks.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

haha my brother has a 67 F-250 with a 352, all original, its 2 wheel drive, with all original tranny and rear end, 4 speed, redlines around 70 mph, and has 160,000 miles, we pulled about 1300-1500 gallons of chemicals on our 24 ft flatbed around to field when we were spraying this summer, them old ones were built and it rides so smooth


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

My buddy just bought a 6.0 250. nice little truck fast as shi!t


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

A Ford F250 with the 6.0 Diesel?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Call-em said:


> I'm spitting out 587 horspower(suppossed to be 650)And 789LB/FT torq


Wow, impressive, big deal. My stock Trailblazer with it's tiny 4.2L 6 cyl. is putting out 291 hp and 277 lb.-ft, and the whole damn vehicle cost about $4000 more than your mods. It gets me where I want to go, and back.

True, I can't pull an excavator. But then I don't have one of those so I don't really give a rip.

As far as beating on my chest and telling the whole internet world that my truck is the biggest and baddest. It is a juvenile tactic and who really cares?



Call-em said:


> Like i said before. Cant stand it when people think they know a thing about trucks.


This comment and your attitude (which appears much the same aspowerstrockboy's) indicatesthat you probably don'tknowhalf of whatyou say you know and most of that came from reading "Trucks" magazine. Of course that's just my opinion. You may be as knowledgable as you say,but you have the attitude of a know it all ***.

huntin1


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes varmit. I thought it was quik. 
Huntin1, If you bothered to read what i typed ealyer. i said i am no expert.
But i do know a thing or two. I know my truck with the rear weels missing will take your trail blazer in my bed.

I never said my truck is big an bad. but it will and gladly yank a chevy, dodge, or yote out of a hole.

I am sorry your offended by what i said.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Call-em said:


> Yes varmit. I thought it was quik.
> .


Must not be stock, because we have a F250 with the 6.0 in it out at the ranch as our feed truck and it is the exact opposite of quick. I had my cousin count (it was a very, very slight uphill) and it took 12 seconds from 0 to 40, yes 40. Thats not quick in my opinion.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

wow, are you sure that isnt the 7.3?
damn that is slow.
His doesnt have anything on it. its a very lght truck, shortbed standard cap.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not offended. I've no doubt that your 7.3 can pull my little trailblazer all over with no trouble.

But people have different reasons for getting 4x4's. Not all off us need, or want to pull an excavator around. Different situations call for different vehicles.

I'm thinking that your big pickup wouldn't do well here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHXDl6Wl ... re=channel

or here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya7g2oG6 ... re=channel

Then again, maybe it would do just fine, I don't know.
No, not me, just shows you a bit of what other types of vehicles are capable of.

And yes, these have been modded.

What I'm saying is that you can express your opinion without being an ***.

Bottom line is that your Ford does what you need and want it to do.
My Chevy does what I need and want it to do.

Doesn't make either one of them "better" than the other.

huntin1


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

My next post explains everything.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

powerstrokeboy1 said:


> speak your mind let me know what you think, FORD or CHEVY
> 
> -and please fellas' i don't care 'bout your sedans or fancy suvs
> 
> ...


We are talking trucks. not 


> Bottom line is that your Ford does what you need and want it to do.
> My Chevy does what I need and want it to do.
> 
> Doesn't make either one of them "better" than the other.


 cars


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It's all in your point of view I guess.

Chevy classes Trailblazers and Tahoes' as trucks, Ford classes Explorers and Expeditions as trucks, Dodge classes Durango's as trucks.

The Trailblazer has the same frame, suspension, and drivetrain as the Colorado, a pickup.

The Tahoe has the same frame, suspension, and drivetrain as the Chevy 1500 class pickups.

It's the same with Ford and Dodge.

So, what exactly, is your point? Your's is better because it has a cab and a box? Here you are with the beating your chest attitude again.

I'd like to see how well your "REAL TRUCK" 7.3 Ford would do against an H1 class Hummer.

huntin1


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm sorry guys, but this is why I get frustrated with this forum sometimes. A trivial matter, meant to be taken with jest, will become an all out, gloves off fight to prove something. It seems like usually only a handful of people (this time 2, you know who you are) will keep stirring the pot and making trouble. Who cares? Whoopdy-doo...you have a pickup that would pull another out. Who gives a rip? Are you trying to build yourself up by bragging about how much money you can stick into a vehicle? I visit this site to learn about different things and relax after a day. Others seem to get their jollies off by arguing and trying to out-do others. Enough out of me, I just find it pathetic.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You're right, guilty of trying to make a point. I'm done.

huntin1


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Who wants to put their 700+ FTlbs of torque up against my TrailBlazer in a straight line? :lol:

I agree w/ huntin1. My truck does what I need it to do. Carried lots of deer, a couple trans', a motor, I've slept in it, pulled the boat in it, pulled a 4k lb trailer 900 miles(before I blew the pump lol but only cause of the aftermarket converter) I think anyone that says I own a "car" is silly...


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

We started this thread, or powerstroke did. to talk trucks. what we have, what it will do.
Thats all i have done, and said only what i have done with it, mods, and pulls.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

speak your mind let me know what you think, FORD or CHEVY

It doesnt apper to be about what you have, it appears more of what you think is better, sorry i just stirred the pot a little more but i couldnt help myself, maybe you have money to spend but some of us can go buy a pickup, or i guess it was more like drag it off the property, charge the battery and have something completely capable of pulling a OUR trailer without spending a trillion dollars, my dad has an 88 3/4 ton GAS(for you deisel nuts) that he pulls a 30 foot steel stock trailler with about 55 pigs ready for sale, his pickup is worth maybe 1500, but it gets the job done, and for you with the 12 second 0-40, that sucks, my half ton 4x4 with efi 351 and in 12 seconds i can do 0-70, oh and thats stock


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

and someone please lock this b4 it gets more personal and i get my self in any deeper or anybody else


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Who does 0-40 in 12 seconds :lol:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

My tractor cant beat it :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have the bumber fallin off few of my old trucks to. I have worked my as$ off all my life, and still do. I couldnt aford the truck when i got it. me doing all them mods, and upgrades is the only reason i could aford to.
GMC, gettin 8mpg towing my tractor sucks!
i get 17-18 with tractor now, thats double millage, and making 1.00 for every 8 miles i go. 10,0000 miles = 5,000.00 in my pocket.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see where he said 0-40 in 12 and he didn't consider that fast, he was agreein!

Wow... I get to over 100 in just over 12 seconds :lol:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

huntin1 said:


> I'm not offended. I've no doubt that your 7.3 can pull my little trailblazer all over with no trouble.
> 
> But people have different reasons for getting 4x4's. Not all off us need, or want to pull an excavator around. Different situations call for different vehicles.
> 
> huntin1


Your trailblazer looks good, and functional for what you use it for. I just wanna know you mods to it. Im gonna take a shot in the dark and say 265/75/16s with a 3inch lift, maybe a locker in the rear. Looks like a lot of fun. Im glad I'm avoiding this pissing match......Toyota's


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If you are referring to the TB in the video's, it's not mine. Mine is bone stock. The one in the vid's has locking diffs front and rear, tires are 33" and I think it has a 3 or 4" lift. Engine has some mods as well as I recall. Those guys take their trucks in some rough terrain, places I wouldn't even think of going. 

huntin1


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a 150, that i think is sold if the guy comes to get it, it is all rocked out for rock and mountain climbing.
been rolled, on tv, ect.
One of my buddys is dennis anderson LOL (GRAVE DIGGER MONSTER TRUCKS??!?!?!) right here in same county as me.
So i get some tips and crap from his Boys.


----------

